# iPod solutions in your TT



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

So I'm about to buy a TT
and I plan on connecting 
one of my old iPods to it....
but I was hoping for better
information displayed than
just track 2 or whatever it does.
does anyone have a great 
ipod integration setup in thier TT?
short of getting a new deck
from Pioneer or Alpine, 
what are my options?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (texboy99)*

The only good option is the Ice>Link... it has no track text, but it has perfect sound, and integration.
Don't waste time looking at other options. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (Mr TT)*

I put in an Alpine unit. I know you are trying to keep from doing that, but it might be the best option.


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (602crew)*

do you have any pics of your setup....
do you find that that Alpine is slow
to browse your ipod? I heard that's
been the only complaint from Alpine/Pioneer
decks doing ipod. 
I may end up getting a new deck after all,
... now is there a deck or a kit
that ouputs info to the screen
in the cluster.... not just on the Head Unit/deck?
I know one of you TT owners out there
has it ALL hooked up. 
let's see some photos


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (texboy99)*

I can get pics in the next day or so. It is kind of slow to scroll through the artists. i almost always keep it on shuffle. The cool thing about the Alpine unit is being able to unshuffle/shuffle with the touch of one button if you feel the need to.


----------



## Jeff Bipes (Mar 22, 2001)

*NFW*

... now is there a deck or a kit
that ouputs info to the screen
in the cluster.... not just on the Head Unit/deck?
NFW 
Too many protocol handshakes to make this possible.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: NFW (Jeff Bipes)*

There's not an aftermarket h/u that I know of that uses the space in the cluster.


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (texboy99)*

this is what I've got in mine:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 
Very simple and clean looking, it took me all of 2 mins to hook up. 
I've got my ipod connection where the gas opener and rear hatch opener is. Very stealth looking.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (Wide Bomber)*

I have a denison ice link.... I don't have an iPod, but the woman does and it works flawlessly. It charges the unit, and it doesn't go through the headphone port, so you don't have to control the volume from the iPod.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT ([email protected])*

Just get an ice>link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (Mr TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr TT* »_Just get an ice>link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I looked for them on e-bay and they are dirt cheap!!
After i get an amp and a sub and i'm all set


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (FrozenSun)*

FutureShop was selling them for $49 CDN when my friends were visiting Toronto!
I think the price is dropped now that they are selling that "Dice" thingy.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_
I looked for them on e-bay and they are dirt cheap!!


True dat.
I just won one for $6.51 + shipping ($14.99







)
Can't wait to get this as I think the CD changer is a drag...


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (peruski)*

Can you buy the Ice>Link in stores anywhere? If not, where is the best place online besides EBay? I'm going to take this rout most likely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_Can you buy the Ice>Link in stores anywhere? If not, where is the best place online besides EBay? I'm going to take this rout most likely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


the cheapest place i found them was ebay


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (Euphoria)*

Hmmm do these Ice>Link cradles only fit the regular IPods, or do they also fit the IPod Nano?
I just looked on an EBay add, and it says it fits "all 3rd generation (touch-wheel), all 4th generation (click-wheel), 40G and 60G photo , Ipod Video as well as the 4G and 6G mini iPods. For Nano, you may need to buy Dock connector separately from Dension."
I guess if I buy a Nano I'll be needing to buy something else too?


_Modified by Phrost at 10:16 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (Phrost)*

I use my nano in the cradle.
It's not form-fitting, but it works fine.
I have the cradle in my little gas/trunk release button compartment, so I'm not worried about it flying off or something. It's fine.
If you're picky, you can take a hacksaw and cut the "cradle" part off of the jack, and it'll be more or less the same as Apple's dock connector. Don't bother buying the extra cable unless you're seriously picky. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (texboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texboy99* »_So I'm about to buy a TT and I plan on connecting one of my old iPods to it....
short of getting a new deck from Pioneer or Alpine, what are my options?

GO AFTERMARKET!!!!

Audi sells an ipod adapter for $170 that supposedly connects to the OEM deck. I bought it and took it to my stereo shop, where they tried to install it, but the wiring harness doesn't work with the Concert I stereo as shown in the diagram. We double- and triple- checked everything, and they even took it to Audi service, who couldn't figure it out, but originally quoted me $250 to install it.
So that's what you get for $420 from Audi (or $220 if you use your own installer).
So I returned that POS and got an Alpine 9856. $300 installed (with iPod cable and very nicely custom-fit to the big OEM hole), and it rocks my iPod. Close-to-full-speed searching and a nice blue glow to match the rest of my blue interior, I'm ecstatic with it! Now I just have to sell my OEM deck and CD changer on eBay to offset the cost a bit.








My 2 cents. Good luck!


_Modified by transio at 4:32 AM 12-4-2006_


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (transio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transio* »_
GO AFTERMARKET!!!!

Audi sells an ipod adapter for $170 that supposedly connects to the OEM deck. I bought it and took it to my stereo shop, where they tried to install it, but the wiring harness doesn't work with the Concert I stereo as shown in the diagram. We double- and triple- checked everything, and they even took it to Audi service, who couldn't figure it out, but originally quoted me $250 to install it.
So that's what you get for $420 from Audi (or $220 if you use your own installer).
So I returned that POS and got an Alpine 9856. $300 installed (with iPod cable and very nicely custom-fit to the big OEM hole), and it rocks my iPod. Close-to-full-speed searching and a nice blue glow to match the rest of my blue interior, I'm ecstatic with it! Now I just have to sell my OEM deck and CD changer on eBay to offset the cost a bit.








My 2 cents. Good luck!

_Modified by transio at 4:32 AM 12-4-2006_

+1
I just had a Kenwood KDC-590 installed in my car over the weekend. Paid about $270 including installation, wire harness and installation kit. It has a usb port in the back which I had run into the compartment were the trunk and gas release is located. Now I just store all my music on a flash drive and I have all my music. The software allows you to search through the tracks by playlists and the songs are displayed on the screen.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (transio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transio* »_
GO AFTERMARKET!!!!

Audi sells an ipod adapter for $170 that supposedly connects to the OEM deck. I bought it and took it to my stereo shop, where they tried to install it, but the wiring harness doesn't work with the Concert I stereo as shown in the diagram. We double- and triple- checked everything, and they even took it to Audi service, who couldn't figure it out, but originally quoted me $250 to install it.
So that's what you get for $420 from Audi (or $220 if you use your own installer).
So I returned that POS and got an Alpine 9856. $300 installed (with iPod cable and very nicely custom-fit to the big OEM hole), and it rocks my iPod. Close-to-full-speed searching and a nice blue glow to match the rest of my blue interior, I'm ecstatic with it! Now I just have to sell my OEM deck and CD changer on eBay to offset the cost a bit.








My 2 cents. Good luck!

_Modified by transio at 4:32 AM 12-4-2006_

If you have Audi Concert that = BOSE. What did you do with the rest of your stock setup?


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (cincyTT)*

Wow that controller is expensive!, I saw a different one that was only like 800 dollars. 1300 Euros is quite pricey


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (urugly)*

so what can i use with the BOSE system that i can control using the ipod controls?
i have an 2002


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (golfzex)*

I think that the dice link is the best option to wire it up
...... it was posted somewhere on page 1


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (texboy99)*

*sigh* 
just get the ice link.


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (Mr TT)*

USA Spec makes the best kit, includes an aux for sat radio too.
You will get Ipod text on scrn, and you can choose if you want the ipod to control, or the head unit.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (PsiGLI)*









thats a butt load of HALDEX service wrenches


----------



## stilljester (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (1.8Tabamoura)*

just a couple


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (stilljester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stilljester* »_just a couple









They work great too!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (PsiGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsiGLI* »_USA Spec makes the best kit, includes an aux for sat radio too.
You will get Ipod text on scrn, and you can choose if you want the ipod to control, or the head unit.

where can i get that kit? I have the BoseS w/6 disc and i wanna keep that workin too


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (golfzex)*

http://www.enfigcarstereo.com
http://www.crutchfield.com


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (SungTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SungTT* »_http://www.enfigcarstereo.com
http://www.crutchfield.com

dont see anything that i can use and still have my 6 disk and use the ipod to control


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (golfzex)*

i guess crutchfield doesn't have them anymore. that is where i was researching for my car. i don't think you can have your cd changer and the ipod adapter, at least with the usa spec one. i know that the dice, it has an auxilery input but that won't help with using your factory cd changer.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (SungTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SungTT* »_i guess crutchfield doesn't have them anymore. that is where i was researching for my car. i don't think you can have your cd changer and the ipod adapter, at least with the usa spec one. i know that the dice, it has an auxilery input but that won't help with using your factory cd changer. 

damn, does the bose system play mp3 cds?


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (golfzex)*

i don't think so.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
damn, does the bose system play mp3 cds?

Nope - just dump the CD changer - once the ipod is hooked up you'll never use it anyway.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT ([email protected])*

damn, thanks for the info..........im a 2 day old TT driver so its all new to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (golfzex)*

i really hate having the cd changer. whenever i want to change the cd i have to plan ahead but i always forget by the end of the trip or before i get in my car.


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (SungTT)*

well now that I have my TT
I've decided to go with an aftermarket deck
for me I think the BEST deck is the Alpine CDA-9835
it's not the newest thing out there... it's from 2005
but it's the BEST deck before they went to glide touch.
it is motorized and the ipod integration is pretty good.
we can customize the button colors so they match 
the red interior lighting......... 








hopefully in a week or two I'll be posting up
my install post....


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: iPod solutions in your TT (texboy99)*

I got the USA Spec, plugs where the changer goes. Stealth mounted behind the compartment under the climate controls.
and the ipod with wire can be shoved into the center console.


----------

